# Muzzy General Season Elk



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Any? Haven't seen any pics. Probably tough with lack of weather.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I debated getting a tag this year, but decided I already had enough other hunts this year, that if I want to stay married, I better not push it this year.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So your name should be "Idratherbemarried"?


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I hunted hard the first half of the hunt and got called home on Saturday due to a sick child... it was tough but we saw a bunch of elk. Had a couple of half chances at cows (we have cow tags as well for the unit).

I did post a write up to my blog if interested (the link is down in my signature).


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

I have never hunted the general ML elk season but I am looking forward to trying it out and putting in for it during the draw this upcoming year. I'd love to see some pics of successful hunters.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's my 2014 general muzzy elk...

I should have had a similar picture for 2015 but blew a golden opportunity on three bedded bulls and missed my one shot high... I still kick myself for that one.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

derekp1999 said:


> Here's my 2014 general muzzy elk...
> 
> I should have had a similar picture for 2015 but blew a golden opportunity on three bedded bulls and missed my one shot high... I still kick myself for that one.


Nice bull. Congratulations.


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go Derek on a great general season bull with the ML


----------

